

“I Wear Goggles When You Are Not Here” – GitHub for Windows Release Notes - fgtx
https://windows.github.com/release-notes.html

======
dgcoffman
"I wear goggles when you are not here" is a mis-heard song lyric from the Macy
Gray song "I Try".

Actual lyrics: My world crumbles when you are not here.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kY_I7rUiE#t=53s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kY_I7rUiE#t=53s)

------
Doches
Whatever they are they're oddly poetic:

    
    
       * The Endless Forms More Beautiful
       * Pray for Toaster
       * The Fall of Disorder

~~~
waterlesscloud
Like ship names in the Culture!

~~~
rodgerd
They immediately put me in mind of Marathon level titles, but it turns out the
first is also the name of an operatic metal album.

------
c0achmcguirk
I assume these are release codenames? I see "Thumb Tacks and Bailing Wire"
before this...

Clever names, but without context it's sort of confusing.

------
erwinkle
What's updog?

~~~
gcr
Oh, nothing much. You?

;)

------
tylermauthe
Is this the most awesome version naming scheme ever? Or just something odd...

------
hellbanner
Are these jokes?

~~~
lol768
Reference to "Macy Gray - I Try" perhaps?

~~~
waterlesscloud
The google seems to think so.

Though it instantly gives an idea for a sci-fi short story.

